# Theistic Evolution Paraphrase of Gen. 2:7



## Scott (Apr 20, 2006)

Theistic evolutionist paraphrase of Gen. 2:7: 

"[T]he LORD God formed the man from primitive ape-like creatures and breathed into his nostrils the breath of random mutations, and the man became a new species only slightly physically different from his non-human parents."

[Edited on 4-20-2006 by Scott]


----------



## sastark (Apr 20, 2006)




----------

